# GM Ark Yuey Wong's 5 family, 5 animal style



## benny parkes (Dec 8, 2007)

Hi, I studied with a sifu who studied with GM wong from 1967 to -----   actually he was active with him until his passing in 1987.     Are there any others who would like to know what the system was like or are there any others out there in other states besides California who were familiar with him or had studied with him...


----------



## Jade Tigress (Dec 9, 2007)

The first style I was trained was the 5 animal style (Sil Lum Kung Fu) of Ark Yuey Wong's lineage at GM Rick Ward's school. I trained it for about 2 years before moving out of state and taking up SPM.


----------



## gstat2 (Dec 12, 2007)

There is a school in West Los Angeles California. The group meets in a workout room and they have been together for more than 30 + years...   Intense workouts but new members can join at any time and they will get individual instruction.     Good to see people who are really dedicated to their art !


----------



## El Cuervo (Dec 28, 2007)

First let me start by saying thank you for starting this thread.. It's always nice to see that our System is still talked about.. Five Family / 5 Animal Style also known as "Ng Ga Kuen" is still alive and kicking, although mostly hidden away from the public eye since Grand Master Wong's passing away it's know seeing a renasaince and is moving out of the shadows to place it's self in the limelight once again.. Schools can be found all over the nation including internationally.  Uncle Gary who posted above is a direct lineage holder of this great system and his guys still train in West Los Angeles, others can be found in the San Gabriel Valley, etc. etc... Well if you have any questions please feel free to ask..

El Cuervo
"The El Cuervo Kung Fu Show"


----------



## gstat2 (Jan 9, 2008)

Hello Sergio, we run into each other in the nicest places.    Thanks for the compliment about the Stoner Park group.   I'm also keeping our style alive here in Thailand.    They love it !      Time is getting close and hope to see you in L.A. in March !


----------



## El Cuervo (Jan 9, 2008)

I have to agree Uncle Gary.. We do keep on meeting in the nicest places.. Kudos to you to... It seems we are just destined to spread the word of our great system.. Looking forward to March already..opcorn:


----------



## El Cuervo (Jan 9, 2008)

Here is a picture of Pat one of Uncle Gary's black belts and myself:


----------



## TaiChiTJ (Jan 12, 2008)

Thank You so much for coming to MartialTalk and participating in a thread on this important style in American martial arts history! 


:supcool:


----------



## El Cuervo (Mar 12, 2008)

It's good to be back after a long break. Well here we go guys and questions on the 5 Family System?  If so let me know.. I also want to mention that Sifu Gary Steuer is in town from Thailand and giving seminars for the next to weeks in West Los Angeles.. For more information please feel free to PM me.

El Cuervo


----------



## kfman (Mar 23, 2008)

Sergio,
Long time no hear. You missed some great kung while Gary is here.


----------



## kal (Apr 11, 2008)

I notice that one of the styles of Ark Wong is Hung Gar.

Is this the same as the Hung Gar that was made famous by Wong Fei Hung and Lam Sai Wing and others?

Or is it a different art completely?


----------



## kfman (Apr 12, 2008)

Hi Kal,
The Hung in the Choy Li Fut Mok Hung of the Five Family Syle reflects the 5  animals - Snake, Tiger, Dragon, Leopard and Crane. There is a Tiger-Crane form which is similar to Wong Fei Hung's version. The stances are higher and the sequences are different.


----------



## kal (Jul 15, 2008)

kfman said:


> Hi Kal,
> The Hung in the Choy Li Fut Mok Hung of the Five Family Syle reflects the 5 animals - Snake, Tiger, Dragon, Leopard and Crane. There is a Tiger-Crane form which is similar to Wong Fei Hung's version. The stances are higher and the sequences are different.


 
Thanks. Do you know where it fits into the Hung Gar family tree/lineage?

http://www.hungkuen.net/images/lineage.gif

Who taught Ark Wong Hung Gar?


----------



## gstat2 (Jul 30, 2008)

you can check the site www.ChoyLiFutMokHung.com 
    or go to www.thailandgary.proboards82.com         Full of information


----------



## omarting (Aug 25, 2022)

benny parkes said:


> Hi, I studied with a sifu who studied with GM wong from 1967 to -----   actually he was active with him until his passing in 1987.     Are there any others who would like to know what the system was like or are there any others out there in other states besides California who were familiar with him or had studied with him...


I'm late to the party, but I've been training for about 1 year with GM Wong's grand nephew. Just trying to connect with others around the world who are familiar with the style!


----------



## kfman (Sep 21, 2022)

omarting said:


> I'm late to the party, but I've been training for about 1 year with GM Wong's grand nephew. Just trying to connect with others around the world who are familiar with the style!


I have studied this style for 43 years and am certified under Gary Steuer, who was an indoor student of Master Wong. I am in Los Angeles. Gary taught exactly what Ark Wong taught him and I teach exactly what Gary taught me. Nothing modifed like I see most others do their forms. BTW, who is Ark Wong's grand nephew?


----------



## isshinryuronin (Sep 21, 2022)

kfman said:


> I have studied this style for 43 years and am certified under Gary Steuer, who was an indoor student of Master Wong. I am in Los Angeles. Gary taught exactly what Ark Wong taught him and I teach exactly what Gary taught me. Nothing modifed like I see most others do their forms. BTW, who is Ark Wong's grand nephew?


Even as a young California karate guy in the late 60's/early 70's, the name Ark Wong was known to me.  He was one of the few Chinese practitioners well known and respected throughout the community.  Good to see his legacy continues on.


----------



## omarting (Sep 22, 2022)

kfman said:


> I have studied this style for 43 years and am certified under Gary Steuer, who was an indoor student of Master Wong. I am in Los Angeles. Gary taught exactly what Ark Wong taught him and I teach exactly what Gary taught me. Nothing modifed like I see most others do their forms. BTW, who is Ark Wong's grand nephew?


Hi KFman! Tommy Wong is my instructor. I too see many variations in some of the YouTube videos vs what I am learning. I’m over here in the San Gabriel Valley. I have personally improved a lot of my posture and lower back pain issues from just learning the horse training stances. I wish they would teach these to children in grade school. Nice to meet you!


----------



## kfman (Sep 22, 2022)

omarting said:


> Hi KFman! Tommy Wong is my instructor. I too see many variations in some of the YouTube videos vs what I am learning. I’m over here in the San Gabriel Valley. I have personally improved a lot of my posture and lower back pain issues from just learning the horse training stances. I wish they would teach these to children in grade school. Nice to meet you!


Hi Benny. It's nice to meet you as well. I know (personally and viewing online) most, if not all, who teaches the 5FS and I don't recall Tommy Wong. I wonder if I saw him at one of the reunions at Barnes Park doing the Salute many years ago. We could meet sometime and compare notes. It would be fun. I live in Koreatown. Maybe meet in Chinatown.


----------



## omarting (Sep 23, 2022)

kfman said:


> Hi Benny. It's nice to meet you as well. I know (personally and viewing online) most, if not all, who teaches the 5FS and I don't recall Tommy Wong. I wonder if I saw him at one of the reunions at Barnes Park doing the Salute many years ago. We could meet sometime and compare notes. It would be fun. I live in Koreatown. Maybe meet in Chinatown.





kfman said:


> Hi Benny. It's nice to meet you as well. I know (personally and viewing online) most, if not all, who teaches the 5FS and I don't recall Tommy Wong. I wonder if I saw him at one of the reunions at Barnes Park doing the Salute many years ago. We could meet sometime and compare notes. It would be fun. I live in Koreatown. Maybe meet in Chinatown.


You probably did see him at that reunion as I have seen him photographed in a magazine picture for that reunion.

Currently he only teaches privately to a handful of students, I am not sure about the past. I only knew he taught Kung Fu because he lives in the same neighborhood as my aunt, he helped her move a large piece of furniture with one of his students.

After I discovered his generosity my wife and I offered to treat him and the student that helped to a meal. This was during Covid so we got it catered to his front yard.

At the time, I did not yet have a son nor any interest in Kung Fu whatsoever.

Fast forward a couple years, last year my wife and I had our first child. I’m the full time stay-at-home dad, and I had a lot of anxiety about taking my newborn son for walks out in public. Figured I needed to learn some self-defense. I started watching some Bruce Lee videos trying to learn the 1-inch punch on YouTube (lol I know).

Then I remembered I knew a guy who knows KF. This is when I decided to reach back out to Tommy.

He seems to keep a very low profile otherwise.

I was pretty ignorant to martial arts before this. I was/am more interested in the internal Qigong/healing aspects of martial arts. (My name is Omar btw)

Talk to you soon brother! Chinatown sounds good for a meet up in the future!


----------



## kfman (Sep 23, 2022)

omarting said:


> You probably did see him at that reunion as I have seen him photographed in a magazine picture for that reunion.
> 
> Currently he only teaches privately to a handful of students, I am not sure about the past. I only knew he taught Kung Fu because he lives in the same neighborhood as my aunt, he helped her move a large piece of furniture with one of his students.
> 
> ...


Hi Omar,
I look forward to meeting you. Here's my email address: jaybgood51@yahoo.com
Jay


----------

